# Havanese x Lab mix?



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I was just browsing kijiji and found a really cute Havanese x Lab pup.. which sounds like it'd probably be a little on the higher end of the Havanese breed standard or something.

Anyways, I was just curious about the what the mix might result in when the puppy is grown? Like what size and such? 

The ad said she was one of the smaller sized puppies in the litter. Also, is there a way to pre-determine adult size of mixed breeds? Or is it just a guessing game based on the parents?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mixed breed, as a rule, can come out as anything from one parent or the other, or any mix of the two. That goes for physical characteristics as well as temperament. Basically, its like a lottery.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I just really hope the Lab was the mother. And at "best" case scenario this was an accident.

Anyhow, like Meshkenet said, it's a fun lottery. I have a friend from school who had an accidental litter where the parents were a purebred Border Collie and Boxer. Most came out looking like Boxer's with a bit longer face and some with longer coats but two came out and have grown into what look exactly like purebred Boxers.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest, I wish that was the case.. but by the way it was worded, the Havanese was the mother. :/


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

That poor dog.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, what's done is done now though. So now I'm hoping that the puppy finds a good home (where she'll be spayed) and at least the mother gets spayed aswell.


----------

